# Bruno's B-Day



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruno had his first birthday yesterday. He turned 1! I wasn't able to get photos of him last night but got some today. I cant believe I have had him for 10 months! It went by so fast. Oh yea, I had to use some soft cat food for treats cause we ran out of mealies. He didn't seem to mind though.
Here are some photos of him


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bruno!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is just to cute Happy b-day and many more


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bruno!! May you have many more to come.

I don't know when mine were born, I'll have to create very merry Unbirthdays for them.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay! Happy birthday to Bruno!!!

It's amazing how time flies, isn't it? I've had my Shinjy for 10 months now, and his first birthday is next month!!!! I think I'll have to make sure I have mealies and a can of soft cat food and make a mealie cake :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday little one!!!


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

time does fly by i've had Mongo for almost 3 years! :shock: So love them why'll you can


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, happy birthday Bruno!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww hapyy birthday!!! and many many more! 
he sure is a cutie! <3


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love your little pictures! The last one in your signature is funny.. he's sitting like he's in an armchair lol. My Bacon is impossible to photograph.. He'll be a lazy bum all day but as soon as I get the camera out noom! all of a sudden SuperSpeed boost is on!

Happy Birthday Bruno


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bruno!!!!
From me Shelby, Wasabe, Vander & Wicca!
We hope you had a great day and got extra treats!!!


----------

